# Some people got a bloody cheek!



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Is it just me, or is the fact that some people who not so long ago were slagging members of this forum off, and royally taking the piss have got the brass balls to sneak back on here as if nothing has happened, really taking the piss.
I am naming no names, but i will just say that twats who drive yellow ferraris and live up their own arseholes should fucking do one. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Cheeky big minded gobshite


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

i take it,...that someone has got on your "TITS"....tell erm my son....tell erm :x :x :x :x


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

they're all wankers.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ignore them like you ignore me^^


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Is it just me, or is the fact that some people who not so long ago were slagging members of this forum off, and royally taking the piss have got the brass balls to sneak back on here as if nothing has happened, really taking the piss.
> I am naming no names, but i will just say that twats who drive yellow ferraris and live up their own arseholes should fucking do one. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> Cheeky big minded gobshite


 :roll: Would you love me more if I had a red one instead? 

Thankfully there are extremely helpful people on this site rather than one or two with dark green eyes :-*


----------



## rmd-A6 (Dec 4, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> I am naming no names, but i will just say that twats who drive yellow ferraris and live up their own arseholes should fucking do one. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> Cheeky big minded gobshite


Yellow Ferrari owners.... tossers. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Adz man said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or is the fact that some people who not so long ago were slagging members of this forum off, and royally taking the piss have got the brass balls to sneak back on here as if nothing has happened, really taking the piss.
> ...


 You're a joke pal. You come on here, all you do is sprout on about ferrari this and ferrari that. fact is everyone I know that drives a ferrari is a big gobbed tit.(Much it seems like you are).
You seemed ok on here at first, then your true colours come out and you and your pissy mates thought you were funny fxxxers taking the piss.
The idea that i'd be jealous of your yellow banana car is hilarious pal, even if I had that sort of money to piss away (which funnily enough from time to time I do, but invest it instead in property), not only would I have the humility not to run all over the internet bragging about it (my guess you've got it on hp anyways and live in a box), but I certainly would'nt drive one as all the ferraris around here get keyed (which I don't agree with just from a respect perspective) on a regular basis because people rightly or wrongly assume they are driven by big headed tits. You are simply confirming the myth mate.
You can slither back on here if you want to, but there are A LOT of people who remember what you were sprouting, and the place has not exatly been worse for your not being on here.
Happy to chat face to face if you should require or desire, but I am suspecting that you are just a bragging gobshite and not actually mad.


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

RMD, dont you start 

Ocean, I'm really sorry but I did actually laugh out loud at that. I wish you all the best in your property game, I really do. Maybe I have a couple of properties, maybe a Villa abroad and a Cinema in my house with a watch that is worth more than all your cars in your household put together but have I ever ever ever mentioned that? No  If I wanted to brag, trust me I could. Being on the TT forum is not about money or materialistic things, it's about the love for the TT.

I always say I love my TT, I love the heated seats and four wheel drive and I love it's power for the money that it costs. I have always beated the drum for the TT.

Ok, maybe a picture of my Ferrrai instead of my TT on my profile is not the best idea and i'm very sorry if it offends you.

As to the comments that all Ferrari drivers are w**kers I will just like to point out that a couple of clubs that I meet up with have raised over £200,000 for much needed charities. Not many other car clubs or forums can say that. I'm not asking for any thanks from anyone and god knows I know I wont off you but If you have kids and god forbidden one of them ever got seriously ill we may be raising money for that Hospice and your child. So before you start with your stereotyping rubbish cause you saw one pathetic scene in a stupid Fast & Furious film just think about it first.

I wish you a very happy weekend, really I do. I'm off to the Autosport show tommorow to mingle with my celeb friends


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's not only Ferrari drivers that have done this :roll:


----------



## rmd-A6 (Dec 4, 2010)

Adz man said:


> RMD, dont you start


Oh alright. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Odd really. In 6 years of owning a Ferrari, I've not heard of any malicious damage from the club members who own one.

Pity that a bit of banter has got Oceans knickers in a twist.  As mentioned, come along to one of the events we "nasty Ferrari types" organise. Top Gear track 14th May supporting the Childrens Trust. Raised £65k last year, hope for £90k this.

Why not have a TT Forum display there too? (not taking the piss, serious suggestion) PM me if interested and I'll arrange a place for you. 8)


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Adz man said:


> RMD, dont you start
> 
> Ocean, I'm really sorry but I did actually laugh out loud at that. I wish you all the best in your property game, I really do. Maybe I have a couple of properties, maybe a Villa abroad and a Cinema in my house with a watch that is worth more than all your cars in your household put together but have I ever ever ever mentioned that? No  If I wanted to brag, trust me I could. Being on the TT forum is not about money or materialistic things, it's about the love for the TT.
> 
> ...


 You really are a fool are'nt you. I gave a pound to a big issue seller once, it don't make me mother theresa though.
In all fairness fools like you really are'nt worth the breath, a man who lives like a dick will die like a dick.
So you go and enjoy your 'celebrity' lifestyle :lol: . And I, along (i expect) with a large number of other members on here will just avoid replying to anything you post.
Don't forget though, it's your ego and slagging off of members and their TTs that has pissed people off, and I for one would rather have a dick between my legs than a car to substitute for a missing appendage (you can look that word up in the dictionary if you need to).
Have a nice life mate, and mind that head when going through doors.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Adz man said:


> Maybe I have a couple of properties, maybe a Villa abroad and a Cinema in my house with a watch that is worth more than all your cars in your household put together but have I ever ever ever mentioned that? No


I found the post where you mentioned your watch for you:


Adz man said:


> Hi Ken, tell Steve my watch is worth more than his car, wifes engagement ring and all of his other materialistic stuff put together


You're welcome.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

rmd-A6 said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > RMD, dont you start
> ...


 They're probably too busy jizzing off onto the drivers seat and talking about all their 'charity' work. :roll: 
Fact is, certain ferrari owners have come on here, been rude, obnoxious, and proven the stereotype, so you can't really get your pants in a twist when you care called out for what you are which is a load of cocks.
I don't know you personally, and have no experience of what you are like as a person. the other tit however has shown his colours and in my opinion should just do one.
And please stop banging on about your fucking charity meets,it got boring after the 100th post.


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

rmd-A6 said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > RMD, dont you start
> ...


Ocean will be the first in the que for a ride 

On a serious note it would be good to have a TT display. Everyone loves a TT so I think that would work and create an interest. I'll leave that to you RMD as I'm not very well liked here [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Oceon et al you are all welcome and I'll buy you all a beer as an apology for offending you.

Oh and one last thing, please check out this 20 second video which I think you'll appreciate 

http://www.youtube.com/user/FgearTV#p/u/0/TPwYyVQHH5E


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37qFxkF_ ... r_embedded

With such quality interviewing skills for such a high profile and popular organisation (145 views!) I do wonder if maybe some of your ownership is exaggerated, maybe you should sell the watch and buy some new clothes mate, and a dvd player with surround sound isn't a cinema! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist - just to add, I'm only stirring to pot and adding to the fun, oh and Oceans the apostrophe replaces the missing letter, just so know when you're calling someone a fool but can't get your grammar right it could be embarrassing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

richieshore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37qFxkF_uy4&feature=player_embedded
> 
> With such quality interviewing skills for such a high profile and popular organisation (145 views!) I do wonder if maybe some of your ownership is exaggerated, maybe you should sell the watch and buy some new clothes mate, and a dvd player with surround sound isn't a cinema! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist - just to add, I'm only stirring to pot and adding to the fun, oh and Oceans the apostrophe replaces the missing letter, just so know when you're calling someone a fool but can't get your grammar right it could be embarrassing. :lol: :lol:


Top post Richie :lol:

As you can tell i'm far from a pro interviewer. It's just a bit of fun I do for free and know full well i'm no Richard Hammond (and he's taller than me!) 

I do have a day job you'll be happy to hear


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Why would two bints dressed up like bananas be of interest to me? I prefer my women with a bit of class.

Anyhoos this going nowhere. I really do hope Adz, that you are just a teeny bit apologetic for the offence you DID cause to some very decent people on here. 
I've got no problem with giving people the benefit of the doubt if they are ready to admit they acted in a pretty stupid way.
You gotta admit, coming onto any forum and basically slating the members and calling their cars shiteboxes, (regardless of how it was meant) is never going to earn you any friends.
I'm not in the business of persecuting people, but I am also probably the last person whos is gonna sit by and watch people take the piss either, but I am man enough to to let shit slide, so I guess we will see what type of man you are if you do continue to be active on here.
Lets leave it at that. 8)


----------



## rmd-A6 (Dec 4, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> rmd-A6 said:
> 
> 
> > Adz man said:
> ...


You do like to "pigeon hole" people, doncha? :lol:

For the record, I am very nice but do have a tiny cock. I had this before I owned a Ferrari, so there goes your theory.  (I believe the same is true of Adz also) 

So, don't be a grump... come along as offered to Dunsfold in May. Get a decent display of TT's together and enjoy the day. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Adz man said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37qFxkF_uy4&feature=player_embedded
> ...


Ha! A bald short arse, just as i suspected. :lol:

Guess some things money can't buy


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Adz man said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37qFxkF_uy4&feature=player_embedded
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Richard Hammond is probably much more of a tosser as well! :lol:


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

[/quote]

Ha! A bald short arse, just as i suspected. :lol:

Guess some things money can't buy [/quote]

I'm full aware of my height and hair deficiencies  (You'd have upset me more if you'd have included "ugly") 

I'd give up the car, wealth and fame if I could be a tad over 4ft tall


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

richieshore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37qFxkF_uy4&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist - just to add, I'm only stirring to pot and adding to the fun, oh and Oceans the apostrophe replaces the missing letter, just so know when you're calling someone a fool but can't get your grammar right it could be embarrassing. :lol: :lol:


 Fair point. But I think I can live with a misplaced apostrophe mark, neither of my Degrees were taken in English. :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry, what was all the fuss about? I've had a quick skim of Adz's posts, and whilst he does unfortunately describe himself as loving it up the chuff :roll: , I've seen a bunch of posts that are TT-related and where he is courteous when helped, and some on a Ferrari thread where frankly it looks like he remained good-humoured in the face of some vitriol from overly-defensive TT owners who quickly resort to personal remarks and stereotypes.

I have to say that the are certain elements on here who can barely be arsed to scratch a decent sentence together in order to help fellow TTers, or who constantly make acerbic remarks that add NOTHING to proceedings, so it's not like TT owners can claim any mantle of not being complete cocks when they want to be. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Adz man said:


> Ha! A bald short arse, just as i suspected. :lol:
> 
> Guess some things money can't buy
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## rmd-A6 (Dec 4, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Sorry, what was all the fuss about? ....... overly-defensive TT owners who quickly resort to personal remarks and stereotypes........ so it's not like TT owners can claim any mantle of not being complete cocks when they want to be. :roll:


Top post. 8)

Anyway, the offer of you lot having a display area at Dunsfold on the 14th May is a genuine one. This even applies to "Two Degrees" Ocean.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Adz man said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I have a couple of properties, maybe a Villa abroad and a Cinema in my house with a watch that is worth more than all your cars in your household put together but have I ever ever ever mentioned that? No
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

This is my favourite post of yours ever 

Clarissa I love you :-* :-*

Charlene

rmd-A6 - the Top Gear thing sounds very interesting, I would be happy to look into coordinating this end, perhaps you could pm me some details?

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Cheeky big minded gobshite


Is it pick on Adz week, or are you just pre-menstrual :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

quote]
Top post. 8)

Anyway, the offer of you lot having a display area at Dunsfold on the 14th May is a genuine one. This even applies to "Two Degrees" Ocean. [/quote]

I'm washing my hair that day. (sorry Adz) :wink: 

Love you too Charlene. :-*


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheeky big minded gobshite
> ...


 Yep that's right I'm pre-menstrual. :roll:


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> 911Nutter said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


Bless ya x

Fingers crosssed you aint as big a vagina in real life as you come across on the internet, cos that could be a blood bath :roll:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

quote]

Yep that's right I'm pre-menstrual. :roll:[/quote]

Bless ya x

Fingers crosssed you aint as big a vagina in real life as you come across on the internet, cos that could be a blood bath :roll:[/quote]

yeah but it would be your blood so not such a bad thing.


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> quote]
> 
> Yep that's right I'm pre-menstrual. :roll:


Bless ya x

Fingers crosssed you aint as big a vagina in real life as you come across on the internet, cos that could be a blood bath :roll:[/quote]

yeah but it would be your blood so not such a bad thing.[/quote]

Yes, i'm quite sure :roll:

Jesus bud get a life ... threatening strangers on the internet aint big or particularly wise ... it's also makes you look even more of a cock.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > quote]
> ...


 Who threatened anyone? If I tried for a thousand years I'd struggle to be as big a cock as some 'nutters' on here. :lol:


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> 911Nutter said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


You did, you bell end :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Come on keep with the program, you won't have a prayer of impressing anyone with your keyboard warrior skills other wise 

Your biatch Manphib boy seems quiet today [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rmd-A6 (Dec 4, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Adz man said:
> ...


Charlie. PM on its way. However having read more of Ocean's posts... can you leave him at home please? :lol:


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

No No No ... .i want to meet Oceans and Manphib [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Nothing but petty bickering whenever you clowns show up.


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Nothing but petty bickering whenever you clowns show up.


Is there another sort of bickering then Luke?

And on the subject of clowns, RMD need something to use at Billy Smarts next week ... a car that backfires, etc ..... can he borrow your TT Pls


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> No No No ... .i want to meet Oceans and Manphib [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


i hope you finally do and they kick the shit out of you


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

quote]

You did, you bell end :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Come on keep with the program, you won't have a prayer of impressing anyone with your keyboard warrior skills other wise 

Your biatch Manphib boy seems quiet today [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

How were you threatened? Clearly all I was pointing out was that a pussy as big as you seem to be would bleed out like a bastard.
Why you have even stuck your fucking nose in after things had started to settle down is a mystery.
I had a pm from Adz and I have mailed him back, as far as that is concerned it's done and dusted and none of your fucking business.
I don't even know manphibian, but clearly you have come across as knobhead numero uno to more people than just me on this forum. 
If you think that owning a Ferrari makes you some kind of big shot then you really do need to get a fucking life.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> No No No ... .i want to meet Oceans and Manphib [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 you really don't pal. I promise you that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

911Nutter said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing but petty bickering whenever you clowns show up.
> ...


meh.


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> quote]
> 
> You did, you bell end :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 How were you threatened? Clearly all I was pointing out was that a pussy as big as you seem to be would bleed out like a bastard.
Why you have even stuck your fucking nose in after things had started to settle down is a mystery.
I had a pm from Adz and I have mailed him back, as far as that is concerned it's done and dusted and none of your fucking business.
I don't even know manphibian, but clearly you have come across as knobhead numero uno to more people than just me on this forum. 
If you think that owning a Ferrari makes you some kind of big shot then you really do need to get a fucking life.[/quote]

1) You started this thread
2) You made no statement that you an Adz had shook hands
3) thread still open - general idea when you start a threas is that people can respond
4) you lose plot

Grow some balls and stfu


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> 911Nutter said:
> 
> 
> > No No No ... .i want to meet Oceans and Manphib [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Oh i do


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

wul said:


> 911Nutter said:
> 
> 
> > No No No ... .i want to meet Oceans and Manphib [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Yes, i'm sure you do ........ sort of like you hope Santa is still real 

Anyhow, as Oceans has apologised to my friend Adz then we are all good :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

> 1) You started this thread
> After reading the dumbass 'are Ferraris Cool' thread and some of Adz comments about the TT and Members on here.
> We don't come onto the ferrari forum and start slagging your cars or the members off so why come on here and do it.
> 2) You made no statement that you an Adz had shook hands
> ...


 My balls are big enough mate, I sorely wish I was able to make santa pod, sadly I am doing some business that weekend.
We will get to meet though pal, and then we can have a friendly chat.

Get a life.


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> > 1) You started this thread
> > After reading the dumbass 'are Ferraris Cool' thread and some of Adz comments about the TT and Members on here.
> > We don't come onto the ferrari forum and start slagging your cars or the members off so why come on here and do it.
> > 2) You made no statement that you an Adz had shook hands
> ...


Wow your keyboard has red too !!

Good stuff Lad and i'll buy you a pint for making it up to ADZ


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, i'm sure you do ........ sort of like you hope Santa is still real 

Anyhow, as Oceans has apologised to my friend Adz then we are all good :wink:[/quote]

Get it right pal, I did'nt apologise to anyone, I simply pointed out that I would hope that we can all conduct ourselves in a better manner in the future.
If people want to act like cocks then go live in a farmyard.


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Yes, i'm sure you do ........ sort of like you hope Santa is still real
> 
> Anyhow, as Oceans has apologised to my friend Adz then we are all good :wink:


 Get it right pal, I did'nt apologise to anyone, I simply pointed out that I would hope that we can all conduct ourselves in a better manner in the future.
If people want to act like cocks then go live in a farmyard.[/quote]

:-*


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, i'm sure you do ........ sort of like you hope Santa is still real
> ...


 :-*[/quote]

Right back at ya.


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> 911Nutter said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


 Right back at ya.[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

On a serious note, great thread and only stuck my head in to see if you still were a miserable bugger :wink:

see you around dude [smiley=cheers.gif]

(ps Adz is a decent fella)


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

[ :-*[/quote]

Right back at ya.[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

On a serious note, great thread and only stuck my head in to see if you still were a miserable bugger :wink:

see you around dude [smiley=cheers.gif]

(ps Adz is a decent fella)[/quote]

sent you a pm.


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

got it and responded


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> got it and responded


 Sorted. 8)


----------



## rmd-A6 (Dec 4, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> 911Nutter said:
> 
> 
> > got it and responded
> ...


Lovely. 8) All's well that ends well. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Anyway. I've sent Charlie a PM with details about Dunsfold as mentioned. (further details to follow)

Would be good to see some of you there in May.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I have something more valuable than all of Adz's material possessions (including the solid myrrh and francium tourbillon), my hair [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

what an awesome thread.... [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

If you lot aren't bitching about the RCZ You are bitching about ferarri owners :roll: 
Yes I'll agree some of their posts have made them out to be bellends but I think alot of it is because you take the bait and they are geeing you up.

If you don't like what people write then just ignore it! EASY!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

...and wasn't someone on here recently doing some Jaguar owner baiting? :roll:


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

Dunno, who cares, i love my Jag,

me and oceans exchanged some emails, he seems a nice enough fella really (apart from being called Clinton which is a well dodgy name :lol:  )


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> Dunno, who cares, i love my Jag,
> 
> me and oceans exchanged some emails, he seems a nice enough fella really (apart from being called Clinton which is a well dodgy name :lol:  )


 Cheeky Fucker. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

how on earth did i miss this!!!!!!!!!! bloody work keeping me off here again dohhh.

was gonna offer help oceans m8ee, but looks like u holdin ya own lol. am lovin it btw guys.........
(popcorn for sale and deckchairs) £1.50 for an hour if anyone intrested??? 
wouldnt catch me in a row like this with anyone


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

still waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

and still waiting!!!!! (pass a beer someone this popcorn is a tad salty and gerrin thirsty)


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> and still waiting!!!!! (pass a beer someone this popcorn is a tad salty and gerrin thirsty)


 You missed the fireworks buddy. me and nutter got our hadbags out but as with all good arguments, it's been sorted now. I'll get you on the bat phone next time i'm in a flaming session. lol.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > and still waiting!!!!! (pass a beer someone this popcorn is a tad salty and gerrin thirsty)
> ...


kin right bud.............so handbags put away and alls sorted i assume?
rollocks, was just about to call up the masses and riot in the streets of gloucester........wouldnt do it in chelt as were to posh lol.
hows u m8 neways aint heard from since before xmas.......*spit) hate time off work lol


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

[/quote]

You missed the fireworks buddy. me and nutter got our hadbags out but as with all good arguments, it's been sorted now. I'll get you on the bat phone next time i'm in a flaming session. lol. [/quote]
kin right bud.............so handbags put away and alls sorted i assume?
rollocks, was just about to call up the masses and riot in the streets of gloucester........wouldnt do it in chelt as were to posh lol.
hows u m8 neways aint heard from since before xmas.......*spit) hate time off work lol[/quote]

I'm good thx buddy, been busy with business meself, hate the few weeks after chrimbo, such a bloody aniclimax.
Roll on sping.


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


See you down the Prom club or in montpellier, you can keep Gloucester though


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

noooooooooooo a chelt geezer???? im st marks where u based


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> noooooooooooo a chelt geezer???? im st marks where u based


No not from there, just used to go out on the lash there once or twice a month  Nice part of the world


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

911Nutter said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > noooooooooooo a chelt geezer???? im st marks where u based
> ...


oh bath then............as up north not welcome or served so must be south and bristol is a tad common......sorry bristol


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

No, i am Northamptonshire. Just happens i have a number of friends living in Cheltenham/Gloucester, so tend to go out there more than i go out here!


----------



## rmd-A6 (Dec 4, 2010)

911Nutter said:


> No, i am Northamptonshire. Just happens i have a number of friends living in Cheltenham/Gloucester, so tend to go out there more than i go out here!


Rob, Jules lives in Chelts and he told me yesterday you were a cock.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

here we go again lol


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fucking great punchup going on here. Private party or can anyone join in? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Private Prozac said:


> Fucking great punchup going on here. Private party or can anyone join in? :lol:


i get a warning pm for swearing.........so i live here full time now if ive had a glass of red or two


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking great punchup going on here. Private party or can anyone join in? :lol:
> ...


Prozac :- Your on form [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol:

Gazzer :- Get rid of those wine bottles and get something stronger, man


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Dotti said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Private Prozac said:
> ...


dont dis wine. wine is win with an extra e.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Haven't read a thread like this in years! Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

you still haven't sent them !!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

In all seriousness, I'd love to know the details of the Ferrari meet at the Top Gear track.

My eldest boy would just love that. Not only seeing a load of gorgeous cars but also seeing the TG track.

Can either mini-baldy-me or his sidekick Capt. Dickweed pm me the details please? :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Private Prozac said:
> ...


u following me wench?????? i do like stronger nah fuk it i love stronger but trying to be polite here.


----------

